# X11 on OpenBSD



## bruguiea (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello,

I know it's a FreeBSD forum, not an OpenBSD forum, but I thought I might give it a try, just in case.

I recently bought an Aspire One 532h netbook [1] and I installed OpenBSD 4.6 (I actually downloaded the iso from a shady site, but I did pre-order 4.7, so please don't beat on me).

I currenty have a problem with X11. I was under the impression that it would be easy [2] but I currently cannot get it to work. The command startx fails with the messages:

```
(EE) intel(0): /dev/agpgart  is either not available, or no memory is available for allocation. Please enable agpgart
(EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used. Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has the agpgart module loaded
(EE) intel(0): Couldn't allocate video memory
```

This happens when the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf is not present, which from what I understand means that it's "auto config." If I try to let Xorg create a configuration file, it still fails with similar messages. I have tried to play with the file, inspiring myself from several examples [3,4,5].

Now, I would try to enable AGP GART, but it seems it's been in for a long time [6]. Please let me know what to do. Sorry if it's simple, but I am new to X11 and OpenBSD. I did try Ubuntu and the screen works just fine, but I'd rather check out OpenBSD.

Thanks in advance,
Tony

[1] http://us.acer.com/acer/productv.do...&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=1682517101#wrAjaxHistory=1

[2] http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20081019040000

[3] http://wiki.netbsd.se/Acer_Aspire_one

[4] http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Aspire_One#.2Fetc.2FX11.2Fxorg.conf

[5] http://www.backtrack-linux.org/foru...ncorrect-resoltuion-acer-aspire-one-532h.html

[6] http://www.google.com/search?q=agp+...sd.org&sitesearch=www.openbsd.org&btnG=Search


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 19, 2010)

Better try daemonforums.org, I guess. OpenBSD has a different implementation of X.


----------



## Nirbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Best place to get the ISO is from OpenBSD themselves. The ISO should be freely available for download (No need for shady third party sites.) Although it is great that you're buying a disc to support the project.

OpenBSD has Xenocara which is based off of X.Org 7.3 (FreeBSD builds 7.4, more or less stock)

But you should be able to have it generate a pretty decent configuration file with the "X -configure" command as root (su to root, X -configure, cp the xorg.conf to /etc/X11/, drop back down to a regular user and try to run it.)

Like DutchDaemon said, daemonforums.org is a great forum for all of the BSD projects, but I doubt anyone here would chase you out with torches and pitchforks.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 10, 2010)

I will give a try for help with 2-3 things i know about this but i am not pretty sure 



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> (EE) intel(0): /dev/agpgart  is either not available, or no memory is available for allocation. Please enable agpgart
> (EE) intel(0): AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used. Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has the agpgart module loaded
> (EE) intel(0): Couldn't allocate video memory



agp means Accelerated Graphics Port.agp is a module on kernel.On nvidia (in freebsd as i know) you can enable or disable agp support with flags.Your laptop have Intel GMA 3150 graphics card.Is possible to enable the agp flag (if there is or is supported) on your graphics card and rebuild the driver or kldload agp?


----------

